# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Introducing Excelblogger

## excelblogger

Hello all,
My name is Anders alias excelblogger, I also manage the site http://excelblogger.com/

My previous experience of the Excel Forum is 100 % positive and I decided that I would like to contribute and learn.

My background is that I have been working with Excel for nearly 25 years. I started with Excel 2.2 for Macintosh and now I have started to Work with Excel 2013 for Windows.

I am a professor at a business school in Sweden and have been using Excel in my teaching all the time. Parallel to my university career I have been an Excel consultant and competence developer. The latter mainly as lecturer at courses in Excel for Chief Financial Officers and business controllers. I have written a textbook in Excel (1996 in Swedish) and hope to have a new edition out by the end of the year. I have written a couple of other textbooks too, for instance a book on company forecasting and valuation.

I hope that I will be able to answer Excel questions and post tutorials. But I guess that I will ask a question or two also. For my tutorials I often work with Youtube-movies that I also present more deeply at my excelblogger blog. One example is my latest video on how to Calculate time in Excel: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpWPaXx9X00&feature=plcp

Cheers,
Anders

----------


## Cutter

Hello Anders, and welcome to the forum.

Wow, that's quite the Excel background you have there.  We look forward to seeing your contributions.

Enjoy your membership!  :Smilie:

----------

